# Beginnining Beekeeping Classes in Metrowest (suburbs of Boston, Mass)



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Bee Schools
Middlesex County Beekeepers Association

Acton Boxborough Regional High School
Newton North High School
Tyngsborough Recreation Center

*Newton*
Day and Time: Wednesday nights, 7:00PM
Start date: January 22, 2014
Web site: http://www2.newtoncommunityed.org/ 
Or contact Susan Cassidy by phone, 617-559-6991, or [email protected]

*Acton-Boxborough*
Day and Time: Saturday Mornings, 9:00AM
Start date: January 25, 2014
Web site: http://comed.ab.mec.edu
Or contact Erin Bettez by phone, 978-266-2525, or by email [email protected]

*Tyngsborough*
Day and Time: Sunday Evenings, 5:00PM
Start date: January 26, 2014 Web site:
http://tyngsboroughrec.homestead.com/events.html
Or contact Alison Page by phone, 978-649-2300 ext 150 or
by email [email protected]


----------

